# Avian suit makers?



## fruitcake (May 22, 2009)

Does anyone know of any suit makers who have experience making avian suits? ... I know they're not particularly common, but I'm having a hell of a time tracking some down.

I'm mainly interested in techniques used to make the beak (foam wrapped in leather? tool dipped? cast from a mold?, etc). ... looking for advice and all that.

I've been gathering materials to make my own (penguin) suit, but I would also consider having one made (as I'm sure a more experienced suit maker would turn out a much better product than I ever could).

I know MixedCandy has done a couple of bird suits, but does anyone know of any others?

Thanks in advance, FA!


----------



## Chobaryu (May 22, 2009)

Have you ever seen Morse's suits? I dunno if he makes them or has them made, but that's a guy to look at for some ideas. I think he also credits the people who help out on some of the suits pictured on his site. Unfortunately that's the extent of what little knowledge I've got.

I hope other folks know more and are of better knowledge than I. ^v^; As an Avian-faced Fur interested in getting a suit someday, this is something I'd like to know, too. :>


----------



## Beastcub (May 22, 2009)

i have yet to make anything bird wise beyond this (which is an old suit and a horrible photo she sent me) http://www.beastcub.com/apps/photos/photo?photoid=6030798
but i sure as heck would love to make a penguin <3


----------



## Leostale (May 22, 2009)

ask Diti he got a penguin suit


----------



## fruitcake (May 22, 2009)

Chobaryu said:


> Have you ever seen Morse's suits?



Holy, crow! That's a nice suit! ... and self-made apparently. Wow.



Beastcub said:


> but i sure as heck would love to make a penguin <3


I'll bear that in mind. I like your work (the Ryo-Ohki suit is particularly adorable! ... and the quad suits are INCREDIBLE!).



Leostale said:


> ask Diti he got a penguin suit


*nods* I know Diti and I'm familiar with his suit. I should have mentioned that before, but I forgot. Thanks for the reminder. :3


----------



## DrakonicKnight (May 22, 2009)

i know these arent avians exactly... http://www.furaffinity.net/user/syntheticjewel/  but the way she does her masks could be applied to making a beak, im going to be trying it out whenever i make my phoenix suit


----------



## fruitcake (May 27, 2009)

DrakonicKnight said:


> i know these arent avians exactly... http://www.furaffinity.net/user/syntheticjewel/  but the way she does her masks could be applied to making a beak, im going to be trying it out whenever i make my phoenix suit



That looks awesome... but wouldn't that be heavy?

I'm not overly familiar with Plasticina, but I would assume that since its a type of clay, it would be a bit weighty.


----------



## DrakonicKnight (May 28, 2009)

her dragon that she has wip pics of somewhere in her gallery is a foam base, then she shellac'd it and used paperclay so i cant imagine it would be too heavy


----------

